# What makes someone a piano\guitar player?



## Radioheader (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello, I've been thinking about this very often but I just can't explain it. I have a keyboard in my house and I can play many songs and pieces of music, I learned them by synthesia, I can't read or write music sheet but I noticed that I'm improving because I used to find many songs hard to play but now they're much easier,could this be possible? I mean that playing an instrument will be much easier and you'll be professional if you keep practise and learn songs without even knowing notes\chords\etc. Anyway, I know a lot of artists and bands who know nothing about writing or reading music from sheets. How did they become to what they are now? 

What makes them artists if they can't read music sheets? Let's suppose you teached someone how to play thousands of songs on piano but he still can't read music sheets and don't know about chords and stuff. Is he a piano player? I'm just trying hard to express my idea, many singers play piano but they can't read music sheets, so basically there isn't something special about them, they just play what they used to practice! (For example: Chris Martin - Coldplay. Thom Yorke- Radiohead) 


I'd be happy to explain more if you want..


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

This should probably be moved to the Musicians Thread Area...but Art is about creating, and being an Artist is about being able to create and express yourself.

I've played professionally, done session work, and wrote hundreds of songs for over 20 years now without knowing much theory in relation to guitar. I can play you literally hundreds of songs at the drop of a hat because I have a good ear and I can hear the notes. Now in some ways I'm limited because I can't walk into a Jazz guitar jam and solo over some 12 chord vamp, but it doesn't stop me from creating or writing music or expressing myself. 

Do I consider myself a great musician? No. Can I play a guitar? Yes. Can I make a living doing what I enjoy? Yes. Can I write songs and express myself and create? Yes. Can I write my ideas down in sheet music, No. Can I pay someone to do that for me? Yes.

It's all relative to whatever you want to be able to do.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> This should probably be moved to the Musicians Thread Area...but Art is about creating, and being an Artist is about being able to create and express yourself.
> 
> I've played professionally, done session work, and wrote hundreds of songs for over 20 years now without knowing much theory in relation to guitar. I can play you literally hundreds of songs at the drop of a hat because I have a good ear and I can hear the notes. Now in some ways I'm limited because I can't walk into a Jazz guitar jam and solo over some 12 chord vamp, but it doesn't stop me from creating or writing music or expressing myself.
> 
> ...


Very well and nicely said realdealbues.:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Yup! Ditto...well said.


----------

